

Tips for Push Notifications - depoll
http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/26/dont-be-pushy-10-useful-tips-for-awesome-push-notifications/

======
lnanek2
The Android Design guide on notifications is quite good as well, with tips
like prefer ones that are time sensitive and have to do with other people:
[http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/notifications.h...](http://developer.android.com/design/patterns/notifications.html)

Android notifications can be triggered by push messages, but also just system
alarms that trigger the app at certain times and other events the app listens
for.

------
lucb1e
The perfect example of how you _shouldn't_ do it. This is exactly what I would
consider pushy and very annoying.

------
radley
While the tone of the post is nice, I'd pretty much delete and one-star apps
that use these practices (aren't push ads banned on iOS?). Push ads are not
welcome even if you're just saying Happy Birthday.

~~~
objclxt
If there's _one_ guideline that's violated the most on iOS it's the block on
direct marketing for push notifications. If you go by the developer agreement
you shouldn't be sending push messages telling people a new update for your
app is out, let alone direct marketing. But everyone ignores it, probably
because Apple don't really enforce it.

Some of the examples shown here aren't _necessarily_ push ads though: you
could imagine a restaurant app where you opted in to receive deals pushed in
your area. But yes, I don't think users appreciate these kind of messages
unannounced. Until Apple start enforcing it though, it's just going to keep
getting worse...

------
eridius
Please _don't_ send happy birthday push notifications. That feels rather
creepy and would get you uninstalled from my phone, and I'm sure many others,
immediately.

------
B-Con
> During the holiday season or on birthdays send a simple, “Happy Thanksgiving
> from Parse,” or “Happy Birthday. You’re Awesome,” instead of, “Save 15% on
> everything today only.”

Don't ever do this. I don't feel good because you send me a notification
wishing me happy birthday. It doesn't make me feel good about the other
notifications you send, it makes me resent you for being overly personable and
adding clutter to my notifications.

Notify me of things I _need_ or _really want_ to be notified of. Nothing else.

------
rossjudson
Mostly, don't push. More and more users just shut off all notifications
anyway.

------
knes
Why is those kind of spammy article are on HN? Even the content is shit.
Pushing messages like this Is the best way to get your app deleted from the
user phone

